# remplacement du DD de l'IBOOK 12' par le DD TOSHIBA 60 Go 16Mo



## cyberyoyo (27 Février 2005)

J'ai remplacé mon DD de 30 Go FUJITSU de mon IBOOK par le DD TOSHIBA 60 Go 16 Mo acheté chez MACWAY et depuis j'ai un ronronnement permanent  

Depuis le passage à la 10.3.8, j'ai l'impression que c'est pire et je me demande si ce n'est pas le ventilo (que l'on n'entends quasiment jamais sur l'IBOOK d'origine) qui est à l'origine de ce bruit.

Ma question est double :

Est-ce que le passage à la 10.3.8 a pu provoquer la mise en route permanente du ventilo (à faible vitesse) comme sur certains IMAC G5 et PWB ?

Est-ce que ceux qui ont comme moi remplacé leur DD par un DD TOSHIBA 60 Go 16 Mo ont ce bruit permanent ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses qui me permettrait soit de repasser à la 10.3.7 (tant pis pour moi  :hein: ) ou alors de me faire à ce bruit...


----------



## 6run0 (1 Mars 2005)

alors toujour du bruit le DD
par-contre je ne touve plus le lien du DD sur macway


----------



## cyberyoyo (1 Mars 2005)

6run0 a dit:
			
		

> alors toujour du bruit le DD
> par-contre je ne touve plus le lien du DD sur macway



Le bruit est toujours présent  

Pour le lien, effectivement le DD qui est le plus proche est le 60 Go HITACHI avec 8Mo. Le prix est le même que le TOSHIBA que j'ai acheté.

J'ai malheureusement l'impression que je vais devoir m'habitué à ce souffle...  

J'espère que ceux qui ont monté ce DD dans leur machine vont bien vouloir faire part de leur impression.


----------



## Sinkha (1 Mars 2005)

Bien j'en ais un et c'est pareil, petit soufle a gauche. 

Ne t'inquiète pas tout est normal, question d'habitude. Mais bon ce n'est pas tellement fort quand même. Surtout que ce disque est super !


----------



## cyberyoyo (1 Mars 2005)

Sinkha a dit:
			
		

> Bien j'en ais un et c'est pareil, petit soufle a gauche.
> 
> Ne t'inquiète pas tout est normal, question d'habitude. Mais bon ce n'est pas tellement fort quand même. Surtout que ce disque est super !



Merci pour ta réponse Sinkha    même si ça ne me rassure pas...

Pour les qualités intrinsèque du disque, je te rejoins. Par contre, je suis déçu de ce souffle car le disque d'origine est vraiment inaudible et cela participait beaucoup au plaisir que j'ai d'utiliser mon IBOOK.

Question : c'est un IBOOK que tu as ou un PWB ?


----------



## Sinkha (2 Mars 2005)

Jai un Powerbook 17.


----------



## cyberyoyo (2 Mars 2005)

Ok, et tu as remplacé le DD d'origine par le TOSHIBA 60 Go 16 Mo ?


----------



## Fogi (2 Mars 2005)

J'ai fait aussi ce remplacement de DD..et j'ai aussi ce léger souffle à gauche.
Rien qui ne nuise au confort ni au visionnage d'un DVD...D'ailleurs ce DD "gratte" beaucoup moins que le 4200 Trs/mn d'origine..ceci compense celà.
En lisant les divers posts concernant ce "bruit", j'ai trouvé aussi que mon DD soufflait, mais peut-être aussi qu'on fait une "fixation" et que de ce fait on y fait plus attention, car quand je travaille ou visionne un film, je l'oublie complètement ce "léger souffle".
D'origine le DD est maintenu à l'aide d'ergots qui traversent des trous garnis d'un joint torique situés sur les plaques de fixation. Celà doit éliminer quelques vibrations.
Le Toshiba n'ayant pas d'ergots, je l'ai fixé en "rigide" à l'aide de vis adéquates. Peut-être une explication !


----------



## Sinkha (2 Mars 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Ok, et tu as remplacé le DD d'origine par le TOSHIBA 60 Go 16 Mo ?


 
Non il était comme ça.


----------



## 6run0 (2 Mars 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Le bruit est toujours présent
> 
> Pour le lien, effectivement le DD qui est le plus proche est le 60 Go HITACHI avec 8Mo. Le prix est le même que le TOSHIBA que j'ai acheté.
> 
> ...




 je pense opter pour un mini disk usb2 car il est vrai que le silence du ibook
na pas de valeur je ne veux pas l'entendre ronronner 
je garde mon DD 30 gigowatt


----------



## davidcaro2 (2 Mars 2005)

Vous m'inquietez là !

J'ai l'intention de chnager mon disque dur également

J'ai déja dit adieu a un 7200tr a cause de certaine personne sur les forums qui parlaient de vibrations et de bruits...
Mais alors si même les 5400 tr provoquent des vibrations et du bruit !!!   

Vous êtes vraiment tatillons, ou bien alors? mon ibook va t il se transformer en PC portable ?   
Quand vous dite ça souffle , c'est comparable a quoi ? l'ibook palourde ? un eMac ? iMac G4 ? ou alors beaucoup moins

Dans le silence complet, vous l'entendez , mais dans un environnement ambiant (tv allumé en fond, bruit de rue...) 

 

Merci de me convaincre


----------



## cyberyoyo (2 Mars 2005)

6run0 a dit:
			
		

> je pense opter pour un mini disk usb2 car il est vrai que le silence du ibook
> na pas de valeur je ne veux pas l'entendre ronronner
> je garde mon DD 30 gigowatt



Content d'avoir pu te rendre service   

En ce qui concerne le DD externe, prends un firewire/USB2. Tu auras de meilleure perf et tu pourras booter dessus ! A mon avis, ce seront quelques euros supplémentaires bien investi


----------



## Jdrien (2 Mars 2005)

Cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ouvert une nouvelle discussion dans le forum portable sur le DD TOSHIBA 60 Go 16 Mo car sur mon IBOOK je le trouve bruyant. http://forums.macg.co/vbu...ead.php?t=91778
> 
> Ce serait sympa d'y faire part de ton ressenti à ce sujet.
> 
> Merci par avance et profite bien de l'espace disque que tu as gagné !


Salut !
alors je viens donner mon avis, après avoir lu les différents posts...alors "désolé" de te décevoir mais en ce qui me concerne, pas de ronronnement permanent mais léger qd la tête de lecture se déplace je pense(en mettant l'oreille sur l'ibook hein;-), pas de souffle non plus sur la gauche...Par contre (Cf Fogi) j'ai remis les plaques et joints d'origine sur le nouveau DD (acheté à Surcouf pour info car pas dispo chez Macway)...
Voilà...euh, tu me soudes mon connecteur trackpad maintenant ? :-D...joke...
Ah oui sinon j'étais déjà en 10.3.8. Sinon c vrai ke j'ai pas trop fait attention au bruit que faisait l'ancien, car aussi silencieux que le nouveau dans un environnement "normal"...
Donc personnellement, pas de deception !


----------



## cyberyoyo (2 Mars 2005)

Jdrien a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> alors je viens donner mon avis, après avoir lu les différents posts...alors "désolé" de te décevoir mais en ce qui me concerne, pas de ronronnement permanent mais léger qd la tête de lecture se déplace je pense(en mettant l'oreille sur l'ibook hein;-), pas de souffle non plus sur la gauche...Par contre (Cf Fogi) j'ai remis les plaques et joints d'origine sur le nouveau DD (acheté à Surcouf pour info car pas dispo chez Macway)...
> Voilà...euh, tu me soudes mon connecteur trackpad maintenant ? :-D...joke...
> Ah oui sinon j'étais déjà en 10.3.8. Sinon c vrai ke j'ai pas trop fait attention au bruit que faisait l'ancien, car aussi silencieux que le nouveau dans un environnement "normal"...
> Donc personnellement, pas de deception !



Merci de ton avis. Les joints que tu évoques, ce sont les joints cylindriques a visser sur les côtés du DD ?    Et les plaques, c'est lesquelles ?  

Je te pose la question car les joints cylindriques, je les ai remis mais les plaques, là je vois pas...

Si vraiment il y a quelque chose que j'ai raté, je redémonterai mon IBOOK. Mais, je n'ai pas envie de le faire inutilement car ça n'est quand même pas si évident que cela et on peut abimer notre bel objet en le faisant   

Dans l'attente de ta réponse sur ces plaques et joints   

En ce qui concerne le bruit des DD 5400 tr/mn, apparement les possesseurs de PWB ont ce même problême de bruit de souffle permanent (cf Sinka dans cette discussion) et aussi ICI Cela serait peut-être quand même un problème fréquent... Je vais peut-être faire un sondage pour avoir l'avis des utilisateurs de DD 5400 tr/mn dans les portables, cela nous apportera peut-être un autre éclairage sur le sujet


----------



## Jdrien (2 Mars 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ton avis. Les joints que tu évoques, ce sont les joints cylindriques a visser sur les côtés du DD ?    Et les plaques, c'est lesquelles ?
> 
> Je te pose la question car les joints cylindriques, je les ai remis mais les plaques, là je vois pas...
> 
> Si vraiment il y a quelque chose que j'ai raté, je redémonterai mon IBOOK. Mais, je n'ai pas envie de le faire inutilement car ça n'est quand même pas si évident que cela et on peut abimer notre bel objet en le faisant


Je te comprends...pas de dessin mais une tof fera peut être l'affaire... http://www.sterpin.net/ddibookdualp.htm photo 35) : les plaques se fixent sur le DD via torx 8,et les joints "s'emboitent" sur les plaques (2 de chaque coté). N'hésites pas à demander + d'infos...


----------



## 6run0 (2 Mars 2005)

Jdrien a dit:
			
		

> Je te comprends...pas de dessin mais une tof fera peut être l'affaire... http://www.sterpin.net/ddibookdualp.htm photo 35) : les plaques se fixent sur le DD via torx 8,et les joints "s'emboitent" sur les plaques (2 de chaque coté). N'hésites pas à demander + d'infos...




a voir le boulot que c'est  pour moi dd externe


----------



## Jdrien (2 Mars 2005)

6run0 a dit:
			
		

> a voir le boulot que c'est  pour moi dd externe


Non, je t'assure, je suis pas bricoleur, il faut de la patience, les outils minimum, et quelques tutoriaux avec tofs ki existent sur le net...moi, de 15Go à 60go, j'en avais besoin, et l'ibook est 1 SUPERBE bécane !


----------



## cyberyoyo (2 Mars 2005)

Jdrien a dit:
			
		

> Je te comprends...pas de dessin mais une tof fera peut être l'affaire... http://www.sterpin.net/ddibookdualp.htm photo 35) : les plaques se fixent sur le DD via torx 8,et les joints "s'emboitent" sur les plaques (2 de chaque coté). N'hésites pas à demander + d'infos...



Merci pour le lien, il est super. J'avais utilisé les explications d'un fil de MacG et le tuto de MacBidouille mais le tien regroupe les deux et servira certaoinement à veux qui veulent sauter le pas   

Je constate que j'ai bien tout fait comme il faut et que je dois avoir la malchance d'avoir un DD plus bruyant que le tien. Il va donc falloir certainement que je m'habitue...  

Autre petite question, a quelle température est ton IBOOK. Pour moi, c'est 47,8 °C juste en faisant du chat et du surf. Pour le savoir, j'utilise Hardware Monitor.


----------



## cyberyoyo (2 Mars 2005)

Jdrien a dit:
			
		

> Non, je t'assure, je suis pas bricoleur, il faut de la patience, les outils minimum, et quelques tutoriaux avec tofs ki existent sur le net...moi, de 15Go à 60go, j'en avais besoin, et l'ibook est 1 SUPERBE bécane !



Je suis d'accord avec Jdrien car cela permet de conserver un aspect portable et d'augmenter les perfs globale de l'IBOOK mais si le bruit est un critère important pour toi (le + important...) alors attends un peu de voir ce que ce fil donnera dans quelques jours


----------



## Sinkha (2 Mars 2005)

Oui bon le souffle, moi je l'entends quand c'est calme, faut pas exagérer non plus. Achetez un portable PC, vous aurez deux souffles fort et puissant en permanence et des le démarrage en plus. :affraid:


----------



## cyberyoyo (2 Mars 2005)

Sinkha a dit:
			
		

> Oui bon le souffle, moi je l'entends quand c'est calme, faut pas exagérer non plus. Achetez un portable PC, vous aurez deux souffles fort et puissant en permanence et des le démarrage en plus. :affraid:



Je suis passé sur Mac il y a quelques moi parce que je voulais découvrir autre chose. Et ce n'était pas sans apréhension...

Un de mes potes vient de switcher avant hier pour un IMAC G5 à 835 ¤ après des mois de fréquentation des forums et un milliard de questions car c'est un pro-Windows, un autre est un pro-MAc hyperpassionné et moi, je privilégie plus d'ouverture en essayant de voir le meilleur des 2 mondes. 

Tout ça pour te dire qu'aujourd'hui, je pense que les MAC sont de très bonnes machines et que je pense faire switcher ou conseiller des personnes de prendre pour une première machine un MAC adapté à leur besoin dès que l'occasion se présentera mais également que les PC sont aussi de bonnes machines.

En effet, mon pote Pro-windows a un portable ACER et il en est super content particulièrement pour son silence. Mon amie à un portable TOSHIBA qui est également silencieux la plupart du temps.

En ce qui concerne mon IBOOK, c'est évidemment comme pour toi dans un endroit silencieux que le bruit est présent et me gêne.


----------



## Jdrien (3 Mars 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Je suis passé sur Mac il y a quelques moi parce que je voulais découvrir autre chose. Et ce n'était pas sans apréhension...
> 
> Un de mes potes vient de switcher avant hier pour un IMAC G5 à 835 ¤ après des mois de fréquentation des forums et un milliard de questions car c'est un pro-Windows, un autre est un pro-MAc hyperpassionné et moi, je privilégie plus d'ouverture en essayant de voir le meilleur des 2 mondes.
> 
> ...


A propos des iBooks, s'il conviennent pour un usage "famillial" : bureautique, surf, musique, photo sans grosse retouche, video sans retouche...;-) comme moi, un des plus sur tous les portables (y compris powerbook) que je trouve, c'est l'autonomie ! non ?


----------



## Sinkha (4 Mars 2005)

Il y a beaucoup de personne qui achète des portables uniquement pour le design, il ne le transporte jamais ( moi par exemple avec un 17 ). J'en connais pas mal, ça prends moins de place a la maison, on le déplace au salon. Alors l'autonomie ! Le portable et a la mode, les gros boîtiers les gens en veule plus.


----------



## Jdrien (4 Mars 2005)

Sinkha a dit:
			
		

> Il y a beaucoup de personne qui achète des portables uniquement pour le design, il ne le transporte jamais ( moi par exemple avec un 17 ). J'en connais pas mal, ça prends moins de place a la maison, on le déplace au salon. Alors l'autonomie ! Le portable et a la mode, les gros boîtiers les gens en veule plus.


C'est vrai aussi...surtout qu'ils y a moins de différence avec les desktops au niveau perf qu'à une époque...il fut un temps où je l'emmenais plus because batterie usée, et depuis que j'en ai une nouvelle, il voyage ts les jours avec moi pour aller au taf (1h aller/1h retour en train sans changement), et en +, plus de problème de place(DD ) De plus, un 12 pouces, certes c'est pas grand, mais c'est vachement pratique dans le train, et il tient sur la tablette ;-)...Un 17 pouces, honnetement, je trouve çà trop grand pour le trimbaler tous les jours...Si aujourd'hui je devais prendre un ordi supplémentaire, je pense que ce serait l'imac, histoire de passer au G5, ce dernier n'existant pas encore en portable...parce que c'est vrai que mon G3, avec le nouvel iphoto par exemple, il a un peu de mal, et la carte graphique de 8Mo l'empêche de profiter de certaines fonctionnalités...mais bon, il m'est bien utile lol ! Sinon pour les gros boitiers, y en a kon reçu le message...mac mini...mini mac...;-)


----------



## cyberyoyo (4 Mars 2005)

Jdrien a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai aussi...surtout qu'ils y a moins de différence avec les desktops au niveau perf qu'à une époque...il fut un temps où je l'emmenais plus because batterie usée, et depuis que j'en ai une nouvelle, il voyage ts les jours avec moi pour aller au taf (1h aller/1h retour en train sans changement), et en +, plus de problème de place(DD ) De plus, un 12 pouces, certes c'est pas grand, mais c'est vachement pratique dans le train, et il tient sur la tablette ;-)...Un 17 pouces, honnetement, je trouve çà trop grand pour le trimbaler tous les jours...Si aujourd'hui je devais prendre un ordi supplémentaire, je pense que ce serait l'imac, histoire de passer au G5, ce dernier n'existant pas encore en portable...parce que c'est vrai que mon G3, avec le nouvel iphoto par exemple, il a un peu de mal, et la carte graphique de 8Mo l'empêche de profiter de certaines fonctionnalités...mais bon, il m'est bien utile lol ! Sinon pour les gros boitiers, y en a kon reçu le message...mac mini...mini mac...;-)



D'accord avec vous deux Sinkha et Jdrien. Il s'agit évidemment de bien cibler son usage avant d'acheter et je vois que c'est ce que vous avez fait!  

Pour l'autonomie d'un G5 ou d'un PC DESKTOP, c'est sur que c'est super limite après avoir débranché le secteur    

En ce qui concerne l'autonomie des PWB 15', j'ai ouvert une discussion ICI mais je n'ai pas beaucoup de réponses... Pour l'IBOOK, c'est pas mal avec 4h en moyenne.

Pour le PWB 17, c'est sur que c'est une super machine pour un fixe qui à l'avantage d'être "trans"portable !  

Avec des besoins moindre en perfs, l'IBOOK 12' avec un 17'TFT c'est le prix d'un PWB 17' divisé par 2 


Enfin, tout ça ne fait pas avancer le sujet à propos du bruit du DD TOSHIBA


----------



## Sinkha (4 Mars 2005)

Rhoooooo !!! Tu nous énerve avec ton bruit de Toshiba. C'est le meilleur DD du moment, alors moi personnellement je préfère un léger souffle, plutôt qu'un 4200 T poussif.  
Bon je retourne à WOW ( World of Warcraft ), pour les vieux de ce forum c'est un jeu vidéo. Ca détend c'est prenant et le 5400 T donne son meilleur. :love: 

A bye !!


----------



## Jdrien (4 Mars 2005)

Il est tellement silencieux chez moi, ke je l'avais oublié, ce cher Toshiba...;-)
WOW...çà se jout à plusieurs ? :-D
Bonne soirée et bon we à vous tous...sous la neige ;-)


----------



## cyberyoyo (5 Mars 2005)

Sinkha a dit:
			
		

> Rhoooooo !!! Tu nous énerve avec ton bruit de Toshiba. C'est le meilleur DD du moment, alors moi personnellement je préfère un léger souffle, plutôt qu'un 4200 T poussif.
> Bon je retourne à WOW ( World of Warcraft ), pour les vieux de ce forum c'est un jeu vidéo. Ca détend c'est prenant et le 5400 T donne son meilleur. :love:
> 
> A bye !!



Ooops, elle a l'air énervé Sinkha... 

J'espère que ta partie de WOW t'auras fait du bien.    

En ce qui concerne la détente, il n'y a pas vraiment de problème depuis que je suis sur MAC car je trouve la machine et l'OS très sympa. Du coup, je ne suis pas sans arrêt en train de télécharger des MAJ, de rechercher des spywares et des virus

Par contre, l'IBOOK 12' est une "petite" machine attachante et j'ai tendance à travailler très près d'elle ce qui fait que ce bruit, que ne faisait pas mon DD poussif, me gêne.   

Quand à ton énervement, je suis désolé ... Je n'avais pourtant pas été agressif et mon dernier commentaire était plutôt une pointe d'humour sur le fait que nous commençions tous les 3 avec Jdrien à nous éloigner du sujet initial   

@ +che


----------



## cyberyoyo (8 Mars 2005)

Jdrien a dit:
			
		

> Il est tellement silencieux chez moi, ke je l'avais oublié, ce cher Toshiba...;-)
> WOW...çà se jout à plusieurs ? :-D
> Bonne soirée et bon we à vous tous...sous la neige ;-)



T'en a de la chance d'avoir conservé le silence...  

J'ai repassé l'Ibook en 10.3.7 et cela n'a rien changé. La lecture des différents forums me fait penser que malheureusement, c'est le lot de beaucoup avec des DD 5400 tr/mn puisque des possesseurs de PWB se plaigne du même phénomène.

NICOLAGA vient d'ouvrir une discussion sur le DD 60 Go des Ibook et apparement, il a un DD TOSHIBA qui serait bruyant   :mouais: 

Pour ma part, je vais à partir d'aujourd'hui me faire une raison car il ne sert à rien de se battre contre des choses contre lesquelles on ne peut rien !


----------

